# Former Canadien Minister Of Defense Warns Of UFOs And An Intergalactic War



## GotZoom

(PRWEB) - OTTAWA, CANADA (PRWEB) November 24, 2005 -- A former Canadian Minister of Defence and Deputy Prime Minister under Pierre Trudeau has joined forces with three Non-governmental organizations to ask the Parliament of Canada to hold public hearings on Exopolitics -- relations with ETs.

By ETs, Mr. Hellyer and these organizations mean ethical, advanced extraterrestrial civilizations that may now be visiting Earth.

On September 25, 2005, in a startling speech at the University of Toronto that caught the attention of mainstream newspapers and magazines, Paul Hellyer, Canadas Defence Minister from 1963-67 under Nobel Peace Prize Laureate Prime Minister Lester Pearson, publicly stated: "UFOs, are as real as the airplanes that fly over your head."

Mr. Hellyer went on to say, "I'm so concerned about what the consequences might be of starting an intergalactic war, that I just think I had to say something."

Hellyer revealed, "The secrecy involved in all matters pertaining to the Roswell incident was unparalled. The classification was, from the outset, above top secret, so the vast majority of U.S. officials and politicians, let alone a mere allied minister of defence, were never in-the-loop."

Hellyer warned, "The United States military are preparing weapons which could be used against the aliens, and they could get us into an intergalactic war without us ever having any warning. He stated, "The Bush administration has finally agreed to let the military build a forward base on the moon, which will put them in a better position to keep track of the goings and comings of the visitors from space, and to shoot at them, if they so decide."

Hellyers speech ended with a standing ovation. He said, "The time has come to lift the veil of secrecy, and let the truth emerge, so there can be a real and informed debate, about one of the most important problems facing our planet today."

Three Non-governmental organizations took Hellyers words to heart, and approached Canadas Parliament in Ottawa, Canadas capital, to hold public hearings on a possible ET presence, and what Canada should do. The Canadian Senate, which is an appointed body, has held objective, well-regarded hearings and issued reports on controversial issues such as same-sex marriage and medical marijuana,

On October 20, 2005, the Institute for Cooperation in Space requested Canadian Senator Colin Kenny, Senator, Chair of The Senate Standing Senate Committee on National Security and Defence, schedule public hearings on the Canadian Exopolitics Initiative, so that witnesses such as the Hon. Paul Hellyer, and Canadian-connected high level military-intelligence, NORAD-connected, scientific, and governmental witnesses facilitated by the Disclosure Project and by the Toronto Exopolitics Symposium can present compelling evidence, testimony, and Public Policy recommendations.

The Non-governmental organizations seeking Parliament hearings include Canada-based Toronto Exopolitics Symposium, which organized the University of Toronto Symposium at which Mr. Hellyer spoke.

The Disclosure Project, a U.S. based organization that has assembled high level military-intelligence witnesses of a possible ET presence, is also one of the organizations seeking Canadian Parliament hearings.

Vancouver-based Institute for Cooperation in Space (ICIS), whose International Director headed a proposed 1977 Extraterrestrial Communication Study for the White House of former U.S. President Jimmy Carter, who himself has publicly reported a 1969 Close Encounter of the First Kind with a UFO, filed the original request for Canadian Parliament hearings.

The Canadian Exopolitics Initiative, presented by the organizations to a Senate Committee panel hearing in Winnipeg, Canada, on March 10, 2005, proposes that the Government of Canada undertake a Decade of Contact.

The proposed Decade of Contact is a 10-year process of formal, funded public education, scientific research, educational curricula development and implementation, strategic planning, community activity, and public outreach concerning our terrestrial societys full cultural, political, social, legal, and governmental communication and public interest diplomacy with advanced, ethical Off-Planet cultures now visiting Earth.

Canada has a long history of opposing the basing of weapons in Outer Space. On September 22, 2004 Canadian
Prime Minister Paul Martin declared to the U.N. General Assembly, "Space is our final frontier. It has always captured our imagination. What a tragedy it would be if space became one big weapons arsenal and the scene of a new arms race.

Martin stated, "In 1967, the
United Nations agreed that weapons of mass
destruction must not be based in space. The time has come to extend this ban to all weapons..."

In May, 2003, speaking before the Canadian House of Commons Standing Committee on National Defence and Veterans Affairs, former Minister of Foreign Affairs of Canada Lloyd Axworthy, stated Washington's offer to Canada is not an invitation to join America under a protective shield, but it presents a global security doctrine that violates Canadian values on many levels."

Axworthy concluded, There should be an uncompromising commitment to preventing the placement of weapons in space.

On February 24, 2005, Canadian Prime Minister Paul Martin made official Canada's decision not to take part in the U.S governments Ballistic Missile Defence program.

Paul Hellyer, who now seeks Canadian Parliament hearings on relations with ETs, on May 15, 2003, stated in Torontos Globe & Mail newspaper, Canada should accept the long-standing invitation of U.S. Congressman
Dennis Kucinich of Ohio to launch a conference to seek approval of an international treaty to ban weapons in space. That would be a positive Canadian contribution toward a more peaceful world.

In early November 2005, the Canadian Senate wrote ICIS, indicating the Senate Committee could not hold hearings on ETs in 2005, because of their already crowded schedule.

That does not deter us, one spokesperson for the Non-governmental organizations said, We are going ahead with our request to Prime Minister Paul Martin and the official opposition leaders in the House of Commons now, and we will re-apply with the Senate of Canada in early 2006.

Time is on the side of open disclosure that there are ethical Extraterrestrial civilizations visiting Earth, The spokesperson stated. Our Canadian government needs to openly address these important issues of the possible deployment of weapons in outer war plans against ethical ET societies. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/prweb/20051124/bs_prweb/prweb314382_1


----------



## Shattered

Aliens.  Indeed.

I want some of what he's on.. I could make money off it...


----------



## Mr. P

Well, I dont know about you guys, but thats enough information for me to start building my Laser shelter!


----------



## Said1

I saw his presentation on television last week and despite his age and the dementia factor, it was quite good. But alas, just another ex-official crying conspiracy or cover up or whatever.  


You may be able to find his presentation in the archives here: tv Ontario


----------



## Hobbit

So, basically, Bush is now starting another aggressive war against the aliens, huh?  NO BLOOD FOR SPICE!


----------



## archangel

Area 51 "Dreamland" is supposed to be Nevada and New Mexico's turf...I want to submitt a formal complaint...Canada has no right to our tourist trade!


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd sees lil' green men sometimes - when he's had too much to drink...

*Former Canadian Defense Official Blasts US on UFO Cover-Up*
_Feb 25, 2011 - If a previous minister of national defense of a big country started talking publicly about his belief that some UFOs are interplanetary vehicles carrying visitors to Earth, would you believe him or not?_


> Well, stepping up to the plate is the Honorable Paul Hellyer, a former deputy prime minister of Canada and the longest serving current member -- ahead of Prince Philip -- of the Queen's Privy Council, which is made up of "prominent Canadians appointed to advise the queen on issues of importance to the country."  As Canadian minister of national defense in 1963, Hellyer was responsible for integrating and unifying the Royal Canadian army, navy and air force into a single organization, the Canadian Armed Forces.
> 
> And yes, he is extremely outspoken about UFOs and alien visitors to Earth.  "Oh, I'm absolutely convinced of it. These things were not invented here. And I think people have to get accustomed to this new reality," Hellyer told AOL News.  "We lived too long in a sense of isolation, thinking that Earth was the center of the cosmos, that we were the only species and, therefore, probably the most advanced. And when we come to the realization that we're not any of those things, then I think we should be aware of it, learn to live with it and certainly try to take advantage of anything that we can learn from visitors from anywhere."
> 
> Hellyer, 87, is also known for his activities involving world issues, including monetary reform, the Middle East and environmental concerns.  This week, he's presenting his views on UFOs at the International UFO Congress in Scottsdale, Ariz.  When Hellyer was Canada's minister of national defense, he says he never discussed UFOs with other high-ranking officials.
> 
> "I got periodic reports on sightings and I looked at them very casually, and it was decided that about 80 percent of them were natural phenomena of one sort or another, and the other 20 percent roughly were unexplained, and therefore unidentified.  "You know, this is the kind of thing that sometimes they don't tell politicians about, and I have no doubt that there were probably people in my employ who would have been more knowledgeable than I was at the time."
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Mebbe the lil' green men is tryin' to find Nessie...

*UFOs in the UK: Britain's Actual 'X-Files' Released*
_Mar 3, 2011 - Britain has just released more of its massive collection of X-Files -- over 8,000 pages of documents detailing UFO investigations, eyewitness testimony and military concerns about possible extraterrestrial visitors._


> The files are the largest disclosure of declassified documents released to date online by the National Archives and can be downloaded at no cost for the next month.  The documents include stories, drawings, letters, a House of Lords UFO debate, details about a flying saucer hoax that was thought to be an alien invasion of the U.K. and fascinating facts about how 1978 almost became the "year of the UFO."  "These documents show absolutely beyond a doubt that over many, many years, Ministry of Defense officials, government ministers and defense intelligence staff have treated the UFO issue seriously," Nick Pope told AOL News.
> 
> Pope headed up the British government's UFO project, analyzing classified files at the Ministry of Defense from 1991 to 1993.  "The Ministry of Defense's position was: We don't know what these things are, we don't believe they're of any defense significance. But it remained open-minded about the possibilities of extraterrestrial life," Pope said.  One file, designated DEFE 24/2032 (p10-34), is titled "U.N. Discussions on UFOs." It "contains papers dealing with United Nations discussions on UFOs in 1977-1978 generated by the Foreign & Commonwealth Office and the [Ministry of Defense]."
> 
> The document reveals how the Ministry of Defense used its influence to stop the country of Grenada from getting the U.N. to form a special agency to conduct UFO research. Grenada continued its campaign "for a full U.N. debate on UFOs, calling on the U.N. General Assembly to make 1978 'the year of the UFO.'"  This reporter is well aware of the 1978 event. I was the person who produced the entire UFO U.N. presentation for Grenada.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Granny says if ya come across a live one, don't lissen to `em - dey'll tell ya its the Rapture to try an' get ya in their spaceship...

*'Dead Alien' Video on YouTube Goes Viral*
_April 19, 2011 - Video of 'Dead Alien' Spotted in Russia Draws Nearly 1.5 Million Views on YouTube_


> A YouTube video of a so-called "dead alien" found in Russia is quickly becoming an Internet sensation. The video, posted to YouTube on Sunday, has attracted nearly 1.5 million views and is now making the rounds on Twitter and Facebook.  Uploaded by All News Web, which calls itself "The World's Only Inter-Galactic News Service," the video's description says it shows a "dead alien" found in Russia's Republic Buryatia, at a site not far from an alleged UFO event one month ago in Siberia.
> 
> The fuzzy film, apparently shot as two Russian-speaking men walk across a snowy countryside, features a close-up of what is appears to be the shriveled up body of a tiny extra-terrestrial being. Like the aliens of pop culture, the dead creature in the YouTube video has an enlarged gray head and huge, dark eyes.  "We found him over there. ... We found him around two hours ago. ... It must have been lying here for days", the translation beneath the video says.  But UFO believers shouldn't get their hopes up too high.
> 
> Video Is 'Clearly a Hoax," Investigator Says
> 
> Benjamin Radford, a paranormal investigator and managing editor of Skeptical Inquirer magazine, said the video is most certainly the work of pranksters.  "It's clearly a hoax," he said.  The first "big red flag" is the way the video was shot, he said. Instead of just stumbling upon the alien, the camera man gives the viewer a wide-angle so-called "establishing shot" of the landscape before zooming right onto the alien as he and his friend find it.
> 
> MORE



See also:

*Siberian snow job: 'Dead alien' video is a hoax*
_UFO crash is shot down as good movie but bad lie, not unexplained mystery_


> There's a new UFO crash video making the rounds titled, "Dead Alien Found in UFO Hotspot in Russia," and it shows two Russian men finding what appears to be a dead extraterrestrial alien near a tree stump in a snowy field in Irkutsk, Siberia.  In the video, the alien looks to be about two or three feet tall, with a large head and long, thin limbs. It's gotten over 1 million hits so far, with many commenters asking if it could be the real thing. A message on the YouTube video, which was uploaded about a week ago, states that "Your government is lying to you about UFO & alien visitation."  It seems clear that someone's lying, all right.
> 
> Even without getting our hands on what is probably a rubber doll, there are several signs that this video is  a hoax. The first is the way the video was shot; it opens with what is called an "establishing shot." This is a common filmmaking technique to let the viewers know where the scene is taking place. (We see this in sitcoms, for example, when we're shown the exterior of a house or apartment before cutting to the action inside the room.)   The Russian alien video clip begins, inexplicably and improbably, with a wide shot of a snow-covered rural area and what appears to be a factory in the distance. The handheld camera then pans right to find the cameraman's companion nearby, and then to a snowy trench leading to what appears to be the small alien creature.
> 
> It's clear that the filmmakers knew the alien was there, and didn't just "discover" it on cue. Furthermore, the actors, who speak in Russian, can be heard laughing, and their tones do not suggest that they just stumbled upon a genuine alien body.   Besides that, the scene doesn't even match up. The camera follows a snow trench leading to the alien (suggesting a spacecraft crash ), yet no space vessel is seen. Instead, it's just the alien, seemingly posed for dramatic effect  indeed, one of its legs appears to have been torn off in the crash  as if it had been flying under its own power when it suddenly dropped from the sky.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right - dem Russkies was behind it...

*Was Stalin behind the Roswell UFOs?*
_May 17, 2011,  A new book suggests that a favorite incident of UFO conspiracy theorists was really just a Cold War attempt to scare Americans_


> UFO conspiracy theorists may be in for a letdown. A new book  Area 51 by Annie Jacobsen  says no alien spacecraft crashed to Earth in the famous so-called Roswell Incident of 1947. According to Britain's Telegraph, Jacobsen says the craft that smashed into the desert in a terrible storm was actually a top-secret Soviet plane with "grotesque, child-size aviators" bred in horrific human experiments and sent by Joseph Stalin to create panic in the U.S. Is that possible  or is this story even harder to believe than tales of shipwrecked aliens?
> 
> This is even harder to believe than the UFO stuff: "Does this whole story sound too outlandish to be true? Obviously," says Cyriaque Lamar at i09. But given "the extraterrestrial hysteria following Orson Welles's 1938 War of the Worlds radio reading," this alleged plan might have been "just crazy enough to work." And the addition of Nazi eugenics scientist Joseph Mengele to the story, as the monster who created the mutant child-pilots, is a nice touch.
> "Was Area 51 a conspiracy between Stalin and Joseph Mengele?"
> 
> Well, Jacobsen comes by her account honestly: The author of Area 51 is no nut job, says Chris Matyszczyk at CNET. She's a Los Angeles Times Magazine contributor who conducted interviews with eyewitnesses  some of them former scientists from the top-secret former CIA base in New Mexico. She also cites previously classified documents. At the very least, "the words of Jacbosen's book make for splendidly disturbing reading"  she says the bodies found on the crashed craft were "grotesquely deformed," with "unusually large heads and abnormally shaped, oversize eyes."
> "Roswell 'was plane full of alienlike children sent by Stalin'"
> 
> This theory is not the book's focus: "Although this connect-the-dots UFO thesis is only a hasty-sounding addendum to an otherwise straightforward investigative book about aviation and military history," says Janet Maslin in The New York Times, "it makes an indelible impression." So despite Jacobsen's exhaustive and well-documented look at the weaponry and espionage programs at Area 51, her inclusion of a strange tale of human guinea pigs means this book "is liable to become best known for sci-fi provocation."
> 
> Was Stalin behind the Roswell UFOs? - The Week


----------



## waltky

possum thinks it looks like an overturned fishin' boat...

*Nessie hunter claims photo shows monster*
_Aug. 15 (UPI) -- A Scottish sailor who has been searching for the Loch Ness monster for the past 26 years said he has captured a photograph of the legendary creature._


> George Edwards, captain of the Nessie Hunter, said he has been taking the boat onto Loch Ness nearly every day for the past two and a half decades -- often with like-minded tourists -- and he has now captured a photo that he believes to be the back of a Loch Ness monster, ABC News reported Wednesday.  "I saw something out of the corner of my eye, and immediately grabbed my camera," Edwards recalled of when he took the picture last November. "I happened to get a good picture of one of them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edwards said he does not believe the monster resembles the three-humped creature often depicted in the media.  "In my opinion, it probably looks kind of like a manatee, but not a mammal," Edwards said. "When people see three humps, they're probably just seeing three separate monsters."
> 
> The sailor said he doesn't believe legends of there being only one of the creatures.  "It was first seen in 565 A.D.," Edwards said. "Nothing can live that long. It's more likely that there are a number of monsters, offspring of the original."
> 
> Source


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BdIpjfmydQ]Canadian Defense Minister - Talks About UFOs Aliens And Government Conspiracy !! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8XaHw-RO0c]EDGAR MITCHELL INTERVIEW : UFO EXIST,ALIEN EXIST - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

thread necromancy of the highest ironic order.


----------



## eots

Liability said:


> thread necromancy of the highest ironic order.



So you belive both the British and American defence ministers  and the 5TH man to walk on the Moon are all lying ?...do you believe they are part of conspiracy ?


----------



## Liability

eots said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> thread necromancy of the highest ironic order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you belive both the British and American defence ministers  and the 5TH man to walk on the Moon are all lying ?...do you believe they are part of conspiracy ?
Click to expand...


Noting that this thread (originally aired in 200-fucking-5 and lying dormant for years thereafter except for a brief prior resurrection in 2011) has been the target of necromancy is NOT an indication of anything I believe.

And I personally don't give a flying fig what the Canuck defense minister under fucking Pierre Elliot Trudeau had to say about shit.  His big complaint was the pitiable whining over *not* getting to share with the Americans all the Americans allegedly/purportedly knew about Roswell.  Well, cool.  

Whining that you don't know still constitutes an admission that you don't know.  Therefore you have no fucking basis to tell us what the "withheld" information might have "said."

id-eot, you poor pathetic deluded tool, has there EVER been a conspiracy theory which assholes like you don't just LAP the fuck up?


----------



## eots

liability said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> thread necromancy of the highest ironic order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you belive both the british and american defence ministers  and the 5th man to walk on the moon are all lying ?...do you believe they are part of conspiracy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> noting that this thread (originally aired in 200-fucking-5 and lying dormant for years thereafter except for a brief prior resurrection in 2011) has been the target of necromancy is not an indication of anything i believe.
> 
> And i personally don't give a flying fig what the canuck defense minister under fucking pierre elliot trudeau had to say about shit.  His big complaint was the pitiable whining over *not* getting to share with the americans all the americans allegedly/purportedly knew about roswell.  Well, cool.
> 
> Whining that you don't know still constitutes an admission that you don't know.  Therefore you have no fucking basis to tell us what the "withheld" information might have "said."
> 
> id-eot, you poor pathetic deluded tool, has there ever been a conspiracy theory which assholes like you don't just lap the fuck up?
Click to expand...


there is also a british defence minister and edgar mitchell..any opinion of their statements


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvPR8T1o3Dc&feature=related]Astronaut Gordon Cooper Talks About UFOs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Politico

It's a terrible thing when the mind goes.


----------



## eots

politico said:


> it's a terrible thing when the mind goes.



so you believe that these astronauts and defence minsters have all lost their minds and share the same delusions ?


----------



## HUGGY

We've been ringing the dinner bell ever since the invention of the radio.  We have provided very nice pictures for the menu since television.

No alien species is going to "visit" our planet to do good for humans.  

Every living species on our planet is predatory.  Everything kills something to survive.

SOOOooo... we have to ask ourselves "what do we have in abundance that is rare in the universe?"  

Pure liquid water and oxygen....  Oh ya and us.  

The dumbest thing we ever did as a species was send out that spacecraft that attempts to transmit our location and menu fixins to any alien species that would care to come by for a snack.

We are stupid.  We are surely eventually doomed.  There is no saving any species including predators like us that do not keep in mind that there are more capable predators out there somewhere.


----------



## Politico

eots said:


> so you believe that these astronauts and defence minsters have all lost their minds and share the same delusions ?



If these guys were defense ministers they would have all the documentation to show us.


----------



## Liability

I would like to believe in UFOs.  But the odds of any extra terrestrial race evolving quickly enough to produce the kind of intelligence and knowledge of science and technology that would permit interstellar flight at all, much less then having the ability to find US in our small sun-system on one small arm of one large galaxy in a universe vastly filled with galaxies are kind of BEYOND merely astronomical.

Possible?

Yes.

Likely?

Not even remotely.


----------



## eots

Politico said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you believe that these astronauts and defence minsters have all lost their minds and share the same delusions ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these guys were defense ministers they would have all the documentation to show us.
Click to expand...


LOL...So now the conspiracy is these men are imposters ? ..they have both been on CNN and FOX..you think someone might of fact checked their credentials..no  ? it is a easy Google search to determined they are in fact defence ministers and the Cooper and Edgar really need no introduction. I am trying to make sense of this myself but I find the explanations of imposters or some wave of mental illness that effects astronauts and defence minsters as highly improbable explanation


----------



## Politico

What are you on about? No one said they aren't who they are.


----------



## Liability

> The Drake equation states that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where:
> 
> N = the number of civilizations in our galaxy with which communication might be possible;
> 
> and
> 
> R* = the average rate of star formation per year in our galaxy
> fp = the fraction of those stars that have planets
> ne = the average number of planets that can potentially support life per star that has planets
> f&#8467; = the fraction of the above that actually go on to develop life at some point
> fi = the fraction of the above that actually go on to develop intelligent life
> fc = the fraction of civilizations that develop a technology that releases detectable signs of their existence into space
> L = the length of time for which such civilizations release detectable signals into space[5]


 -- icky Wiki:  Drake equation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The so-called DRAKE Equation is a method some people use to "estimate to estimate the number of detectable extraterrestrial civilizations in the Milky Way galaxy." -- id.

And THAT is all premised on guess-timation, but it doesn't even address the enormities of space BEYOND the Milky Way galaxy, the problem of interstellar travel and the remoteness of the odds of any of those beings finding us or even knowing about us.


----------



## eots

Politico said:


> What are you on about? No one said they aren't who they are.





> Politico
> If these guys were defense ministers they would have all the documentation to show us.




????...It's a terrible thing when the mind goes...


----------



## Liability

eots said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you on about? No one said they aren't who they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> If these guys were defense ministers they would have all the documentation to show us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ????...It's a terrible thing when the mind goes...
Click to expand...


No no, id-eots.  _Your_ mind went long ago.

You just misunderstood what he was saying.

He did not intend to be read as challenging whether they had ever been defense ministers etc.

He was conditioning their statements on the proposition that AS defense ministers they should be expected to have had some proof of their claims, now.


----------



## eots

Liability said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you on about? No one said they aren't who they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> If these guys were defense ministers they would have all the documentation to show us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ????...It's a terrible thing when the mind goes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No no, id-eots.  _Your_ mind went long ago.
> 
> You just misunderstood what he was saying.
> 
> He did not intend to be read as challenging whether they had ever been defense ministers etc.
> 
> He was conditioning their statements on the proposition that AS defense ministers they should be expected to have had some proof of their claims, now.
Click to expand...


If these guys were defense ministers...


----------



## Liability

eots said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ????...It's a terrible thing when the mind goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no, id-eots.  _Your_ mind went long ago.
> 
> You just misunderstood what he was saying.
> 
> He did not intend to be read as challenging whether they had ever been defense ministers etc.
> 
> He was conditioning their statements on the proposition that AS defense ministers they should be expected to have had some proof of their claims, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If these guys were defense ministers...
Click to expand...


"If plants breathe carbon dioxide and excrete oxygen, then we ought to be able to see evidence of life on another planet by reading its atmosphere."

That is NOT a challenge to the proposition that plants breathe CO2 and excrete O2, you hapless nimrod.


----------



## Politico

And therein lies the root of conspiracy theories. They claim the people in government are hiding stuff. When those people actually come forward if you ask them to provide proof of the actions they admit to being involved in you are criticized and they latch onto an irrelevant point as a distraction as is happening right now. So to nip that in the bud. If someone is a defence minister or president or whomever and is directing an operation they would have access to and be able to show us all the proof.


----------



## eots

Liability said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no, id-eots.  _Your_ mind went long ago.
> 
> You just misunderstood what he was saying.
> 
> He did not intend to be read as challenging whether they had ever been defense ministers etc.
> 
> He was conditioning their statements on the proposition that AS defense ministers they should be expected to have had some proof of their claims, now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these guys were defense ministers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If plants breathe carbon dioxide and excrete oxygen, then we ought to be able to see evidence of life on another planet by reading its atmosphere."
> 
> That is NOT a challenge to the proposition that plants breathe CO2 and excrete O2, you hapless nimrod.
Click to expand...


Correction ..as plants breathe carbon dioxide and excrete oxygen...FYI as and if are different words with different meanings


----------



## Liability

eots said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these guys were defense ministers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If plants breathe carbon dioxide and excrete oxygen, then we ought to be able to see evidence of life on another planet by reading its atmosphere."
> 
> That is NOT a challenge to the proposition that plants breathe CO2 and excrete O2, you hapless nimrod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correction as plants breathe carbon dioxide and excrete oxygen...FYI as and if are different words with different meanings
Click to expand...


You just unwittingly acknowledged that you are ignorant of basic idiomatic phrases.

Lots of the things you post are unwitting acknowledgements of your ignorance.


----------



## eots

Liability said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If plants breathe carbon dioxide and excrete oxygen, then we ought to be able to see evidence of life on another planet by reading its atmosphere."
> 
> That is NOT a challenge to the proposition that plants breathe CO2 and excrete O2, you hapless nimrod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction as plants breathe carbon dioxide and excrete oxygen...FYI as and if are different words with different meanings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just unwittingly acknowledged that you are ignorant of basic idiomatic phrases.
> 
> Lots of the things you post are unwitting acknowledgements of your ignorance.
Click to expand...


Nonsense..you _corrected_ the statement  by replacing if with as .using as makes
the statement much more precise...and you know it


----------



## Liability

eots said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction as plants breathe carbon dioxide and excrete oxygen...FYI as and if are different words with different meanings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just unwittingly acknowledged that you are ignorant of basic idiomatic phrases.
> 
> Lots of the things you post are unwitting acknowledgements of your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense..you _corrected_ the statement  by replacing if with as .using as makes
> the statement much more precise...and you know it
Click to expand...


Nonsense is your native tongue.

The revealed FACT is that you lack the grasp of a common idiomatic phrase.

Keep whining though.  That would be all unusual and shit.


----------



## Liability

*If id-eots is blathering then his posts will reveal his underlying ignorance.*

Note that conditional hypothetical is NOT a claim that you are NOT blathering, id-eots.

It is merely the first premise of a syllogism.

Indeed, it is ultimately going to be RELIED upon, *not denied*.

Let's take a closer look, shall we?  Yes.  We shall.

If id-eots is blathering, then his posts will reveal his underlying ignorance.

id-eots is blathering.
_______________________________________________​*&#8756;* id-eots' posts have revealed his underlying ignorance.​


----------



## HenryBHough

Clear that this moonbat has plans to emigrate to California and run for governor.


----------



## eots

Liability said:


> *If id-eots is blathering then his posts will reveal his underlying ignorance.*
> 
> Note that conditional hypothetical is NOT a claim that you are NOT blathering, id-eots.
> 
> It is merely the first premise of a syllogism.
> 
> Indeed, it is ultimately going to be RELIED upon, *not denied*.
> 
> Let's take a closer look, shall we?  Yes.  We shall.
> 
> If id-eots is blathering, then his posts will reveal his underlying ignorance.
> 
> id-eots is blathering.
> _______________________________________________​*&#8756;* id-eots' posts have revealed his underlying ignorance.​



Keep grasping for straws..flail on


----------



## HUGGY

eots said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these guys were defense ministers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If plants breathe carbon dioxide and excrete oxygen, then we ought to be able to see evidence of life on another planet by reading its atmosphere."
> 
> That is NOT a challenge to the proposition that plants breathe CO2 and excrete O2, you hapless nimrod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correction ..as plants breathe carbon dioxide and excrete oxygen...FYI as and if are different words with different meanings
Click to expand...


A lot happened before there were "plants" in the current form.  This planet had an atmosphere that didn't permit life on land in any form as we know it for more than half of it's existence.  Life and the resulting changing of our atmosphere started in the ocean.

Without liquid water, that nobody is absolutely sure how it got here, in the quantities we enjoy there would be no life on earth.


----------



## eots

HenryBHough said:


> Clear that this moonbat has plans to emigrate to California and run for governor.



Here is another one...and to which moonbat are you referring and how does your statement address the rest of the gentlemen in question ?


----------



## HenryBHough

eots said:


> Here is another one...and to which moonbat are you referring and how does your statement address the rest of the gentlemen in question ?



The whole subject presents us with a cornucopia of choices!  Pick your favourite....any of them could be California's next governor.


----------



## BruSan

Paul Hellyer was irrelevent when he was Canada's defense minister waaay back in the 60's. So the passage of time has simply made him even more irrelevant.

His sole claim to fame was his Unification of Forces (Tri-Services) where all branches of Canada's military unified to wear one uniform and share all things such as motor pools, rank name and insignia etc., It never took hold and was an abject failure. While the senior ranks said: "aye sir, three bags full sir," they went ahead and did things the traditional way.  Who ever heard of naval corporals or sargeants fer cris-sake?


----------



## eots

brusan said:


> paul hellyer was irrelevent when he was canada's defense minister waaay back in the 60's. So the passage of time has simply made him even more irrelevant.
> 
> His sole claim to fame was his unification of forces (tri-services) where all branches of canada's military unified to wear one uniform and share all things such as motor pools, rank name and insignia etc., it never took hold and was an abject failure. While the senior ranks said: "aye sir, three bags full sir," they went ahead and did things the traditional way.  Who ever heard of naval corporals or sargeants fer cris-sake?



so what of nasa astronauts and the much younger british defence minister


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWZwVGA5kUU]Former Air Force Officials Claim UFO Sighted at Military Bases (28/9/2010) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen

GotZoom said:


> (PRWEB) - OTTAWA, CANADA (PRWEB) November 24, 2005 -- A former Canadian Minister of Defence and Deputy Prime Minister under Pierre Trudeau has joined forces with three Non-governmental organizations to ask the Parliament of Canada to hold public hearings on Exopolitics -- relations with ETs.
> 
> By ETs, Mr. Hellyer and these organizations mean ethical, advanced extraterrestrial civilizations that may now be visiting Earth.
> 
> On September 25, 2005, in a startling speech at the University of Toronto that caught the attention of mainstream newspapers and magazines, Paul Hellyer, Canadas Defence Minister from 1963-67 under Nobel Peace Prize Laureate Prime Minister Lester Pearson, publicly stated: "UFOs, are as real as the airplanes that fly over your head."
> 
> Mr. Hellyer went on to say, "I'm so concerned about what the consequences might be of starting an intergalactic war, that I just think I had to say something."
> 
> Hellyer revealed, "The secrecy involved in all matters pertaining to the Roswell incident was unparalled. The classification was, from the outset, above top secret, so the vast majority of U.S. officials and politicians, let alone a mere allied minister of defence, were never in-the-loop."
> 
> Hellyer warned, "The United States military are preparing weapons which could be used against the aliens, and they could get us into an intergalactic war without us ever having any warning. He stated, "The Bush administration has finally agreed to let the military build a forward base on the moon, which will put them in a better position to keep track of the goings and comings of the visitors from space, and to shoot at them, if they so decide."
> 
> Hellyers speech ended with a standing ovation. He said, "The time has come to lift the veil of secrecy, and let the truth emerge, so there can be a real and informed debate, about one of the most important problems facing our planet today."
> 
> Three Non-governmental organizations took Hellyers words to heart, and approached Canadas Parliament in Ottawa, Canadas capital, to hold public hearings on a possible ET presence, and what Canada should do. The Canadian Senate, which is an appointed body, has held objective, well-regarded hearings and issued reports on controversial issues such as same-sex marriage and medical marijuana,
> 
> On October 20, 2005, the Institute for Cooperation in Space requested Canadian Senator Colin Kenny, Senator, Chair of The Senate Standing Senate Committee on National Security and Defence, schedule public hearings on the Canadian Exopolitics Initiative, so that witnesses such as the Hon. Paul Hellyer, and Canadian-connected high level military-intelligence, NORAD-connected, scientific, and governmental witnesses facilitated by the Disclosure Project and by the Toronto Exopolitics Symposium can present compelling evidence, testimony, and Public Policy recommendations.
> 
> The Non-governmental organizations seeking Parliament hearings include Canada-based Toronto Exopolitics Symposium, which organized the University of Toronto Symposium at which Mr. Hellyer spoke.
> 
> The Disclosure Project, a U.S. based organization that has assembled high level military-intelligence witnesses of a possible ET presence, is also one of the organizations seeking Canadian Parliament hearings.
> 
> Vancouver-based Institute for Cooperation in Space (ICIS), whose International Director headed a proposed 1977 Extraterrestrial Communication Study for the White House of former U.S. President Jimmy Carter, who himself has publicly reported a 1969 Close Encounter of the First Kind with a UFO, filed the original request for Canadian Parliament hearings.
> 
> The Canadian Exopolitics Initiative, presented by the organizations to a Senate Committee panel hearing in Winnipeg, Canada, on March 10, 2005, proposes that the Government of Canada undertake a Decade of Contact.
> 
> The proposed Decade of Contact is a 10-year process of formal, funded public education, scientific research, educational curricula development and implementation, strategic planning, community activity, and public outreach concerning our terrestrial societys full cultural, political, social, legal, and governmental communication and public interest diplomacy with advanced, ethical Off-Planet cultures now visiting Earth.
> 
> Canada has a long history of opposing the basing of weapons in Outer Space. On September 22, 2004 Canadian
> Prime Minister Paul Martin declared to the U.N. General Assembly, "Space is our final frontier. It has always captured our imagination. What a tragedy it would be if space became one big weapons arsenal and the scene of a new arms race.
> 
> Martin stated, "In 1967, the
> United Nations agreed that weapons of mass
> destruction must not be based in space. The time has come to extend this ban to all weapons..."
> 
> In May, 2003, speaking before the Canadian House of Commons Standing Committee on National Defence and Veterans Affairs, former Minister of Foreign Affairs of Canada Lloyd Axworthy, stated Washington's offer to Canada is not an invitation to join America under a protective shield, but it presents a global security doctrine that violates Canadian values on many levels."
> 
> Axworthy concluded, There should be an uncompromising commitment to preventing the placement of weapons in space.
> 
> On February 24, 2005, Canadian Prime Minister Paul Martin made official Canada's decision not to take part in the U.S governments Ballistic Missile Defence program.
> 
> Paul Hellyer, who now seeks Canadian Parliament hearings on relations with ETs, on May 15, 2003, stated in Torontos Globe & Mail newspaper, Canada should accept the long-standing invitation of U.S. Congressman
> Dennis Kucinich of Ohio to launch a conference to seek approval of an international treaty to ban weapons in space. That would be a positive Canadian contribution toward a more peaceful world.
> 
> In early November 2005, the Canadian Senate wrote ICIS, indicating the Senate Committee could not hold hearings on ETs in 2005, because of their already crowded schedule.
> 
> That does not deter us, one spokesperson for the Non-governmental organizations said, We are going ahead with our request to Prime Minister Paul Martin and the official opposition leaders in the House of Commons now, and we will re-apply with the Senate of Canada in early 2006.
> 
> Time is on the side of open disclosure that there are ethical Extraterrestrial civilizations visiting Earth, The spokesperson stated. Our Canadian government needs to openly address these important issues of the possible deployment of weapons in outer war plans against ethical ET societies.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/prweb/20051124/bs_prweb/prweb314382_1



That asshole!  He told me he would tell no one else!
Just can't trust humans at all.


----------



## eots

uscitizen said:


> gotzoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> (prweb) - ottawa, canada (prweb) november 24, 2005 -- a former canadian minister of defence and deputy prime minister under pierre trudeau has joined forces with three non-governmental organizations to ask the parliament of canada to hold public hearings on exopolitics -- relations with ets.
> 
> by ets, mr. Hellyer and these organizations mean ethical, advanced extraterrestrial civilizations that may now be visiting earth.
> 
> on september 25, 2005, in a startling speech at the university of toronto that caught the attention of mainstream newspapers and magazines, paul hellyer, canadas defence minister from 1963-67 under nobel peace prize laureate prime minister lester pearson, publicly stated: "ufos, are as real as the airplanes that fly over your head."
> 
> mr. Hellyer went on to say, "i'm so concerned about what the consequences might be of starting an intergalactic war, that i just think i had to say something."
> 
> hellyer revealed, "the secrecy involved in all matters pertaining to the roswell incident was unparalled. The classification was, from the outset, above top secret, so the vast majority of u.s. Officials and politicians, let alone a mere allied minister of defence, were never in-the-loop."
> 
> hellyer warned, "the united states military are preparing weapons which could be used against the aliens, and they could get us into an intergalactic war without us ever having any warning. He stated, "the bush administration has finally agreed to let the military build a forward base on the moon, which will put them in a better position to keep track of the goings and comings of the visitors from space, and to shoot at them, if they so decide."
> 
> hellyers speech ended with a standing ovation. He said, "the time has come to lift the veil of secrecy, and let the truth emerge, so there can be a real and informed debate, about one of the most important problems facing our planet today."
> 
> three non-governmental organizations took hellyers words to heart, and approached canadas parliament in ottawa, canadas capital, to hold public hearings on a possible et presence, and what canada should do. The canadian senate, which is an appointed body, has held objective, well-regarded hearings and issued reports on controversial issues such as same-sex marriage and medical marijuana,
> 
> on october 20, 2005, the institute for cooperation in space requested canadian senator colin kenny, senator, chair of the senate standing senate committee on national security and defence, schedule public hearings on the canadian exopolitics initiative, so that witnesses such as the hon. Paul hellyer, and canadian-connected high level military-intelligence, norad-connected, scientific, and governmental witnesses facilitated by the disclosure project and by the toronto exopolitics symposium can present compelling evidence, testimony, and public policy recommendations.
> 
> the non-governmental organizations seeking parliament hearings include canada-based toronto exopolitics symposium, which organized the university of toronto symposium at which mr. Hellyer spoke.
> 
> The disclosure project, a u.s. based organization that has assembled high level military-intelligence witnesses of a possible et presence, is also one of the organizations seeking canadian parliament hearings.
> 
> Vancouver-based institute for cooperation in space (icis), whose international director headed a proposed 1977 extraterrestrial communication study for the white house of former u.s. President jimmy carter, who himself has publicly reported a 1969 close encounter of the first kind with a ufo, filed the original request for canadian parliament hearings.
> 
> The canadian exopolitics initiative, presented by the organizations to a senate committee panel hearing in winnipeg, canada, on march 10, 2005, proposes that the government of canada undertake a decade of contact.
> 
> The proposed decade of contact is a 10-year process of formal, funded public education, scientific research, educational curricula development and implementation, strategic planning, community activity, and public outreach concerning our terrestrial societys full cultural, political, social, legal, and governmental communication and public interest diplomacy with advanced, ethical off-planet cultures now visiting earth.
> 
> canada has a long history of opposing the basing of weapons in outer space. On september 22, 2004 canadian
> prime minister paul martin declared to the u.n. General assembly, "space is our final frontier. It has always captured our imagination. What a tragedy it would be if space became one big weapons arsenal and the scene of a new arms race.
> 
> Martin stated, "in 1967, the
> united nations agreed that weapons of mass
> destruction must not be based in space. The time has come to extend this ban to all weapons..."
> 
> in may, 2003, speaking before the canadian house of commons standing committee on national defence and veterans affairs, former minister of foreign affairs of canada lloyd axworthy, stated washington's offer to canada is not an invitation to join america under a protective shield, but it presents a global security doctrine that violates canadian values on many levels."
> 
> axworthy concluded, there should be an uncompromising commitment to preventing the placement of weapons in space.
> 
> on february 24, 2005, canadian prime minister paul martin made official canada's decision not to take part in the u.s governments ballistic missile defence program.
> 
> Paul hellyer, who now seeks canadian parliament hearings on relations with ets, on may 15, 2003, stated in torontos globe & mail newspaper, canada should accept the long-standing invitation of u.s. Congressman
> dennis kucinich of ohio to launch a conference to seek approval of an international treaty to ban weapons in space. That would be a positive canadian contribution toward a more peaceful world.
> 
> in early november 2005, the canadian senate wrote icis, indicating the senate committee could not hold hearings on ets in 2005, because of their already crowded schedule.
> 
> that does not deter us, one spokesperson for the non-governmental organizations said, we are going ahead with our request to prime minister paul martin and the official opposition leaders in the house of commons now, and we will re-apply with the senate of canada in early 2006.
> 
> time is on the side of open disclosure that there are ethical extraterrestrial civilizations visiting earth, the spokesperson stated. our canadian government needs to openly address these important issues of the possible deployment of weapons in outer war plans against ethical et societies.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/prweb/20051124/bs_prweb/prweb314382_1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that asshole!  He told me he would tell no one else!
> Just can't trust humans at all.
Click to expand...


yuk yuk...well that explains it


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFpPrZ18jK4&feature=related]Astronauts speak on UFO sightings and alien visitation - YouTube[/ame]


----------

